# HOw do i see the specs of my mac?



## moises786 (Jun 6, 2010)

I dont know jack about seeing specs of a mac computer....how do i know how big is my hhd, ram ,and OS....


----------



## bicycle bill (Jul 11, 2003)

I don't know Jack about a Mac but I found the following for you. Good luck

The easiest way to get an overview of your system is to simply click the Apple logo on the top left of the menu bar and then About This Mac. Here, a simple window tells you your processor and memory details, as well as the version of Mac OS X you are running. However, a neat little trick is to click the version number to have access to your Mac OS X build number or your computers serial number. This is especially useful when on AppleCare calls, as thats one of the first questions they ask.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Do what bicycle bill said and click the *More Info* button in that dialog. That will open System Profiler that will give you all the details.

Or just run /Applications/Utilities/System Profiler


----------



## moises786 (Jun 6, 2010)

thanks guys...this is all need to know so that I can run StarCraft 2 on it.....


----------

